# Fragen zur Visualisierung Codesys V3.5



## MSommer (9 April 2019)

Hallo Miteinander,


  Mit Codesys 3.5/SP14 kann man ja eine einfache Visualisierung aufbauen. Das Ganze funktioniert in meinem Testprogramm. Bevor ich die Visualisierung in meine Anlagenprogrammierung einbinde habe ich noch folgende Fragen:

1. In den Programm-Netzwerken kann man ja einen „Statischen Text“ als Überschrift eintragen. Ich finde aber bei der Visualisierung keine Möglichkeit solche Texte  einzufügen um eine bessere Zuordnung einzelner visualisierten Anlagen zu erreichen. Bei mehr als 20 Anlagen verliert man da schnell die Übersicht. Gibt es eine Lösung dafür.
Ergänzung 10.4.19: erledigt Ein Texteintrag ist möglich.

  2. Wenn ich einen Taster platziere und den zugehörigen Variablenamen in den Eigenschaften eintrage, funktioniert der natürlich sobald ich diesen in der VISU teste. Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit dass der in der Variablen jeweils enthaltene Kommentar in der VISU, als Eintrag verwendet werden kann. Man kann zwar Texte in den Eigenschaften von Tooltip eintragen, die werden aber nur angezeigt, wenn man über den Taster streicht. Weiß jemand eine Lösung dafür?

  3. Ich möchte gerne Fortschrittsbalken in der VISU haben, um die aktuelle Verzögerungszeit anzuzeigen. Die ET-Variable habe ich am Baustein angelegt. Leider habe ich keine Idee, wie ich das Umsetze. Wenn ich die ET-Variable des Zeitgliedes in den Eigenschaften des Fortschrittbalkens eintrage, funktioniert das nicht. Dasselbe, wenn ich nur die Zeitgliedvariable eintrage. Vielleicht weiss jemand eine Lösung dafür?
Ergänzung 10.4.19: Das liegt wohl am Datentyp. Der Fortschrittsbalken benötigt eine Nummerische Zahl. Die Zeit hat aber den Datentyp Time. 

  Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus und hoffe dass Ihr mir helfen könnt.

  Gruß Michael


----------



## O'Gigis (15 April 2019)

Sprichst du von der PLC Visu, der TE1800 oder TE2000 Visu?


----------



## MSommer (15 April 2019)

O'Gigis schrieb:


> Sprichst du von der PLC Visu, der TE1800 oder TE2000 Visu?


Hallo,
Ich meine die PLC-VISU
Gruß Michael


----------



## wollvieh (15 April 2019)

Fortschrittsbalken :
Variablen :
 timeflush         : TON;
 flushtime         : TIME := T#6S;
 startime          : BOOL;
 tPercent          : DINT;
 startt,actt,endt,ptime,etime  : DINT;

Code:

// Berechnung abgelaufene Zeit in Prozent
timeflush(IN:= startime , PT:=  flushtime, Q=> , ET=> );


startt := TIME_TO_DINT(timeflush.StartTime);
ptime  := TIME_TO_DINT(timeflush.PT);
etime  := TIME_TO_DINT(timeflush.ET);
endt   := startt + ptime;
actt   := endt + etime;

// Timerticks in 0..100 %  
tPercent := (actt - endt)*100 /ptime;

Gruß, wollvieh


----------



## MSommer (15 April 2019)

@wollvieh,
Danke für deine Mühe. Irgendwie klappt es nicht mit den  Variablen. Ich habe zwar genau wie in deinem Beitrag eingegeben. Jedoch  habe ich einige Fehlermeldungen bei

startt := TIME_TO_DINT(timeflush.StartTime);
ptime  := TIME_TO_DINT(timeflush.PT);
etime  := TIME_TO_DINT(timeflush.ET);
endt   := startt + ptime;
actt   := endt + etime;

erhalten. 
Beim Übersetzen kommen dann diese Fehlermeldungen. Für mich als SPS-Laie ist das "zu hoch".
-  Da werden doppelte Variablen angezeigt, was ja auch so stimmt, weil in  diese Zeile (startt,actt,endt,ptime,etime  : DINT ja schon identische  Variablen sind. 
- Auch werden die Leerzeichen/Doppelpunkte als nicht korrekt angegeben. 
- Auch fehlt wohl eine Bibliotek.

Ich habe einmal eine Kopie meiner Testseite mit den eingetragen Variablen angehängt.
Vielleicht erkennst Du meinen "Hänger".
Gruß Michael


----------



## wollvieh (15 April 2019)

Vor // Berechnung sollte End_var eingefügt werden.
Ach ja, eben erst gesehen, Du hast ja alles in die Variablendeklaration gepackt...
So geht das nicht, Variablen sind Variablen, und Code ist Code.
Und Trestprogramm ist wohl Testprogramm. ;-)


----------



## wollvieh (16 April 2019)

geht auch einfacher...

var
   timeflush               : TON;
   flushtime                : TIME := T#6S;
startime         : BOOL;
   timeInPercent  : DINT;
end_var


// Timer aufrufen
timeflush(IN:= startime , PT:=  flushtime, Q=> , ET=> );

// Time in 0..100 %  
timeInPercent := REAL_TO_DINT(   (TIME_TO_REAL(timeflush.ET) / TIME_TO_REAL(timeflush.PT))*100 ) ;

//wollvieh


----------



## MSommer (17 April 2019)

@wollvieh,
Danke für deine Unterstützung. Aber irgendwie bin ich zu doof, das Programm umzusetzen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht die beiden Programmcodes zu erstellen. Ich habe halt in Sachen Programmierung "Null-Ahnung". Die FUP-Programmierung meines Projektes selbst ist für mich kein Problem und klappt auch in der Simulation fehlerfrei. Auch das erstellen einfacher VISU-Dateien stellt kein Problem dar. Ich werde wohl auf die Einbindung meiner Zeitglieder in die VISU verzichten müssen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## mek_meik (17 April 2019)

In FUP könntest du das so machen.




Vielleicht noch die 0 und 100 tauschen. Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig verstanden was du vorhast.





Edit:

Ich Dödel sehe gerade dass du bei Codesys 3.5 bist. 

Hab ich noch nie benutzt.:sad:


----------



## ccore (17 April 2019)

MSommer schrieb:


> @wollvieh,
> Danke für deine Mühe. Irgendwie klappt es nicht mit den  Variablen. Ich habe zwar genau wie in deinem Beitrag eingegeben. Jedoch  habe ich einige Fehlermeldungen bei
> 
> startt := TIME_TO_DINT(timeflush.StartTime);
> ...



Hallo Michael, 

du versuchst den Code von wollvieh der in ST geschrieben wurde in FUP reinzupressen. 
Bei deinem Screenshot hast du alles im Deklartionsteil reingeschrieben. 
Das ganze sollte dann so aussehen:


----------



## wollvieh (17 April 2019)

Hallo, bei mir im strukturierten Text (ST) sieht das dann so aus :



lg, Wollvieh


----------



## MSommer (18 April 2019)

Hallo Miteinander,
  erst einmal Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen, mir bei meiner Frage zu helfen.
  Leider komme ich auch mit Eurer Hilfe nicht weiter. Ich versuche gerade die Variante von ccore aufzubauen (siehe Bilder). 

In den Bildern habe ich die vielen Fehlermeldungen dokumentiert.  Vielleicht kannst Du mir noch etwas helfen. Blamabel für mich ist es ja jetzt schon. 

  Danke schon einmal im Voraus
Gruß Michael


----------



## wollvieh (18 April 2019)

Bub, des muss alles besser werden.....




Vielleicht erst mal ein bischen sich in die Materie einlesen...


----------



## MSommer (18 April 2019)

Hallo wollvieh,
  Danke für deine Mühe mir etwas Codesys-Programmierung beizubringen. Ich weiß dass es nur noch besser werden kann. Aber mit meinen 69 Lenzen ist das nicht mehr so einfach.  :wink:



  Das mit in die Materie einzulesen, mache ich ja dauernd über die Onlinehilfe oder die Suchfunktion beim „Goggel“. Aber ich finde einfach nichts brauchbares, was mir weiterhilft.


  Jetzt werde ich das Ganze über die Feiertage sacken lassen und dann gibt es wieder einen weiteren Anlauf. Vielleicht bringt mir der Osterhase das Ei des Kolumbus und daraus folgende meine Erleuchtung.



 	 		 			:idea: 		



 Gruß Michael


----------



## wollvieh (18 April 2019)

Nur kä Stress, ich bin a nimmie de jüngste.
https://help.codesys.com/

Guter Einführungsfilm :

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6klf4F5iolw


----------

